# WTB: Colnago seatpost, 28.0mm



## lenny_ (Jun 15, 2011)

WTB: carbon Colnago seatpost 28.0mm for a 2003 C40

The top "cap" that holds saddle rails to post cracked...

I know there are plenty of alternatives, but I want to stay with original parts (plus, the stamped logo on the post is awesome IMHO).


----------



## tofumann (Jun 17, 2008)

got a brand new one sitting around. email me [email protected]


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

lenny_ said:


> WTB: carbon Colnago seatpost 28.0mm for a 2003 C40
> 
> The top "cap" that holds saddle rails to post cracked...
> 
> I know there are plenty of alternatives, but I want to stay with original parts (plus, the stamped logo on the post is awesome IMHO).


WR compositi is the original manufaturer:

their site:
http://www.wrcompositi.it/catalogo.php?prodotto=39


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

I have one, it is a bit cut short but fully functional.


----------

